# Bluetooth Headphones



## alexmadison (Jan 23, 2012)

anyone use bluetooth headphones? I'm getting tired of untangling these earbud wires all the time. I need to get 2 so the kids can share  a movie and I don't have to hear it 

Found a way to hook up 2 sets of bluetooth headphones just not sure which to get.


----------

